# Schaltverbot Schild



## Elektrikus (21 März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mich mal erkundigen wie Ihr es aus eurer Praxis kennt, und mal über das Thema Diskutieren. 

Bei uns im Betrieb haben wir mehrere Niederspannungsschaltanlagen mit der MCC Einschubtechnik. Es werden auch von Dort die Freischaltungen getätigt, sowie dann auch die Schaltverbotsschilder angebracht. Aktuell ist es so gehandhabt, das die Schilder direkt neben den Einschub angeheftet werden über den Magneten an der Schaltanlage (kleines leeres Blechfeld, ohne Schaltelemente) Sobald dann abgeschaltet worden ist, wird dann dass Schildchen mit einen Haken in den Hauptschalter gehängt, soweit so gut. 



Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen, wenn ich direkt in die Schaltanlage komme, dann ist für mich auf den ersten Blick nicht ersichtlich, wo was abgeschaltet ist, weil die nicht verwendeten Schilder ja an der Anlage hängen, dadurch fallen die Schilder, die am Hauptschalter sind nicht direkt auf, und man muss schon genauer hinsehen. 



Meine Idee ist es, das die Schilder komplett weg kommen von der Anlage, und diese fern von der Anlage zu Lagern, so das diese wirklich nur an der Anlage hängen, wo auch was abgeschaltet ist.  So bietet es jetzt nu für mich einen Bequemlichkeitsvorteil, vorallem weil der Ort auf  dem Schild schon vor ausgefüllt ist, was natürlich auch noch eine Fehlerquelle ist, so muss man aktuell ja nur das Schild von links und rechts hängen, und Namen und Datum ausfüllen, aber ich denke es kann nicht zu viel verlangt sein, eine maximal 5 Stellige Nummer aufzuschreiben.

Ich finde das wäre deutlich übersichtlicher, und würde noch die Arbeit erleichtert, weil man so kein passendes Schild suchen muss, falls es mal jemand nicht genau dort aufgehängt hat wo es war. Dann ist es einfacher, es komplett selber zu beschriften. Ich finde das bietet so einen Mehrwert an Sicherheit, sowie an Übersichtlichkeit. 




Wie handhabt Ihr das, gibt es gar Vorschriften wie man die Verbotsschilder anzubringen hat ?


----------



## JSEngineering (21 März 2022)

Moin,

mal abgesehen von möglichen Vorschriften kann ich Dich gut verstehen.
Daher meine Frage: Was spricht dagegen, die unbenutzten Schilder mit der Rückseite nach vorne an den Einschub zu heften? Dann sind die Symbole nicht sichtbar und verwirren nicht. Trotzdem hast Du aber jedes vorausgefüllte Schild an seinem Platz.

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## Elektrikus (21 März 2022)

Das ist auch eine gute Idee, allerdings fällt mir auch jetzt schon auf das die Schilder leider auch nicht immer am richtigen Platz wieder zurückgehängt werden, so würde man am Ende auch noch suchen müssen, oder es konsequent durchsetzen, aber das wird schwer bei ca. 65 Schaltberechtigten Personen, die dort schalten und teilweise kann ich es auch aus den Alltag nachvollziehen, das dort so mal Fehler passieren beim Zurückhängen. 


Es ist mir jetzt auch quasi erst aufgefallen, weil teilweise mal nur 1 Antrieb zugeschaltet werden soll, und wenn dann aufgrund eines Stillstand mehrere Stellen abgeschaltet sind, dann sucht man schon etwas, und da würde es ungemein helfen, wenn schon mal die Schilder von der Anlage wären, oder halt wie oben erwähnt verkehrt herum angebracht wären, da könnte man das optisch sehr gut schon eingrenzen.


----------



## winnman (21 März 2022)

Das ist eigentlich nur eine interne Schulungsmassnahme.

Die Schilder sind verkehrt aufzuhängen (und möglichst weit weg von den Schaltstellen) kleine zusatzansage:
Aus den Schalthandlungen kann ja eruiert werden wer da geschaltet hat, wird das Schild nicht "richtig" abgelegt gibt es einen "Rüffel".

Das sollte sich nach den 1. parr Rüffeln ganz schnell rumsprechen und wird dann wohl gut funktionieren.


----------



## holgermaik (21 März 2022)

Die Schilder an der Anlage zu "parken" (ob richtig oder falsch herum) halte ich für keine gute Idee.
Das ausfüllen der Schilder hat auch Nachteile (was macht ihr bei Schaltungen von 2 oder mehr Personen?) 

Unsere Schilder hängen alle an der Wand.
Für eine Schaltung wird ein Schild entnommen und angebracht. In einem Schaltbuch wird Name, Datum, Uhrzeit, Person die die Schaltung beantragt hat sowie die Anlage erfasst.

Ist allesein Lernprozess.


----------

